# Equipment Inventory System



## TechGeek (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I am trying to start up my own small equipment service company and need a software that I can make invoices and quotes in and also track my inventory. When I say small I mean SMALL like it is my friend and I running it small. However having all of the cables and lights and stuff I need a way to keep track of it. 

Any suggestions?? I use Ubuntu for my operating system which is hard to find things for...

Thank You!!


----------



## len (Jan 14, 2014)

If you're small (and who isn't when they start) find an off the shelf solution. Not only do you need inventory, you need a way to tag fixtures, etc. Asset tags with bar codes are easy to find online. Just use a MS Office product (like Excel) for inventory until you can justify buying a product that is more specific to our industry.


----------



## TechGeek (Jan 14, 2014)

len said:


> If you're small (and who isn't when they start) find an off the shelf solution. Not only do you need inventory, you need a way to tag fixtures, etc. Asset tags with bar codes are easy to find online. Just use a MS Office product (like Excel) for inventory until you can justify buying a product that is more specific to our industry.


I was thinking of using excel, but with barcodes how does that work?


----------



## len (Jan 14, 2014)

TechGeek said:


> I was thinking of using excel, but with barcodes how does that work?


It doesn't as far as I know. I could be wrong, I'm a Lotus fan. But a bar code is associated with a number, so you'd enter the number in a field, the item description, serial #, etc., in other fields. When you do upgrade to a system with bar code scanners then you should be able to import the data from Excel rather than re-entering all the data.


----------



## TechGeek (Jan 14, 2014)

len said:


> It doesn't as far as I know. I could be wrong, I'm a Lotus fan. But a bar code is associated with a number, so you'd enter the number in a field, the item description, serial #, etc., in other fields. When you do upgrade to a system with bar code scanners then you should be able to import the data from Excel rather than re-entering all the data.


 I'll have to play around and figure it out... Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## cbrandt (Jan 14, 2014)

Take a look at database software, that should let you use some sort of barcoding.

Seriously though, once you get beyond the amount of gear that you can keep in your head, or are doing more than one show at a time, you'll want to look at an off the shelf solution for this sort of thing.


----------



## TechGeek (Jan 14, 2014)

cbrandt said:


> Take a look at database software, that should let you use some sort of barcoding.
> 
> Seriously though, once you get beyond the amount of gear that you can keep in your head, or are doing more than one show at a time, you'll want to look at an off the shelf solution for this sort of thing.


 My main concern at the moment is something I can use to create invoices, at the moment I can probably track everything manually, the invoicing is my main priority versus tracking equipment.


----------



## len (Jan 14, 2014)

TechGeek said:


> My main concern at the moment is something I can use to create invoices, at the moment I can probably track everything manually, the invoicing is my main priority versus tracking equipment.


What you really want is some accounting software. QuickBooks is what we use. Learning curve is fairly steep, but it's pretty powerful. I'm sure there are others, but that's the one I know.


----------



## TechGeek (Jan 14, 2014)

len said:


> What you really want is some accounting software. QuickBooks is what we use. Learning curve is fairly steep, but it's pretty powerful. I'm sure there are others, but that's the one I know.


 I shall take a look at it! I've heard of it and I know some people who use it as well.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 14, 2014)

or you know hand written invoices... Microsoft word, or the pads they sell at walmart. I've been using this system for a couple years. Just have a price sheet in Microsoft word that I look at when writing them up. No reason to spend money you don't have to.


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 14, 2014)

A paper invoice can work well, you could even get them printed up with your logo and that have a carbon copy below it so you and the client each get a copy. You can have an invoice template in open or libre office. Or you could use some of the commercially available software like quick books. I've also heard freshbooks advertised on some podcasts and it sounds neat, I've never used it and don't know anyone that has though.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jan 14, 2014)

A few years ago I wrote a very basic website in php and mySQL that lets you track inventory. Take a look at the site I have set up www.theatrexchange.factplayers.org. I've been giving out the code for free if you are interested. You can tweak it all you want, but it may be a good place for you to start since its free and works on any OS. Send me a PM if you are interested. I can even help set it up for you.


----------



## markromano (Jan 22, 2014)

Another option to look at would be to have something made up in Microsoft Access. If done right, it would allow you to do everything you want. Placing the order would pull things out of your inventory, and populate an estimate/invoice. I know that Access has some pre-built templates, but I am not sure off hand if there is something similar to what you are looking for.

in regards to barcodes, all you would really need is a barcode scanner. They arent the hardest thing to find anymore (not sure on a price point...I can look later). And all that will do is scan the barcode and output the number. Again, all of that SHOULD be able to be incorporated in Access.


----------



## TechGeek (Jan 26, 2014)

I found a software called Rentaldesk NX that has a small business free software, and a large software available for purchase... I've been playing with it for about 3 days now, but I don't think I can put my logo on it which is a bit of a bummer...


> A few years ago I wrote a very basic website in php and mySQL that lets you track inventory. Take a look at the site I have set up www.theatrexchange.factplayers.org. I've been giving out the code for free if you are interested. You can tweak it all you want, but it may be a good place for you to start since its free and works on any OS. Send me a PM if you are interested. I can even help set it up for you.


Sorry, I haven't been on here for about a week and for some reason didn't get emails telling me people responded... I'm going to take a look right now!


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 27, 2014)

This is exactly what you are looking for, It is also browser based, so it will run on Linux.

http://www.flexrentalsolutions.com/

It is reasonably priced, offers inventory tracking, invoicing, creating quotes, labor management, employee scheduling, email notifications, trucking management, etc. 
You do not have to implement all of these thing right away, or ever, but the possibility of expansion is there.
It's actually very slick, I know several small companies(and larger companies) running this.


----------



## cbrandt (Jan 28, 2014)

MikeJ said:


> This is exactly what you are looking for, It is also browser based, so it will run on Linux.
> 
> http://www.flexrentalsolutions.com/



This is the program we use. It can lead to a lot of frustration, and you'll mostly be teaching yourself. That being said, it is a nicely powerful system with all the options to set it up to work how you want it to. There is lots of support available via the forums or direct emails to tech support.

It is flash based in your browser, so you'll not be able to use it with your ipad, and it is nigh unusable even in android. I've heard rumors that they are working on an app, but I'm sure that is a long way off.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 28, 2014)

Use your smartphone as the scanner! I know there are lots of Android inventory control apps (many of which are free). I think they typically sync to something off the shelf like Excel. You may even be able to find something that uses NFC/RFID tags.


----------



## TechGeek (Jan 28, 2014)

MikeJ said:


> This is exactly what you are looking for, It is also browser based, so it will run on Linux.
> 
> http://www.flexrentalsolutions.com/
> 
> ...


I'll give it a look, but I'm getting comfortable with Rentaldesk NX


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure thing, just putting options out there. I thought the interface was quite nice, and the flexibility and UI are very good once you have everything set up. Being Flashed based is a downside for mobile platforms, we will see what happens now that adobe has dumped flash. There were some issues, at least for us with many LARGE orders and the cloud based server speed, however they have switched servers, and I do think that they now offer locally hosted servers as well.


----------



## jstroming (Jan 30, 2014)

Along these lines, I am at the other end, have several million in equipment, and currently have NO scanning system. I don't do rentals (all shows are produced in house) but for insurance reasons and one-offs I am thinking of an inventory system. Does anyone know of a company where they will come in and barcode everything and get the system up an running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJ (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not sure of any that will do your initial inventory, but most can import you data from other databases.

If you do take the plunge into inventory control, I encourage you to barcode everything that has space for a barcode.

Having inventory control has a ton of benefits, but a main one is letting your gear work more because you know where everything is, and when it is coming back to the shop, so it can go right back out. Including gear trucks and people.

Flex is very well rounded, and in depth if you want it to be.

It can send you staff an email telling them that they are scheduled on a show, what truck to take, and send them a gear list that can even tell you the contents of each road case.


----------



## MikeJ (Feb 1, 2014)

Bar coding is time consuming, especially if you need to remove a connector to get heat sharing on the cable.

There is 3:1 shrink that will fit over XLR on even socapex, but it is expensive. And it seems to get a little cloudy over time.

I have also used barcodes that have a strip of adhesive-backed clear plastic that wraps around the cable
They are not as tough as heatshrink, but they are not bad.


----------

